# Help I think mama has left, my neighbour cut the hedge e



## Erica787 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hi I'm in the UK. We have a wood pigeon nest in hedge. Mum pigeon has done a great job so far. It's like a tunnel through our thick hedge with nest at end. The problem is yesterday I hear the neighbour cutting the hedge so I shouted hey there's a nest there. She was like oh thank god you said and all that. I showed where exactly, WRONGLY assuming they'd leave the area a couple of weeks. Today walked past nest, the babies are there but there's barely any hedge at other side of the nest now. I haven't seen the mama sitting on then either. I'm now sat at a distance in my garden waiting to see if she goes back. I really don't have time but will definitely rescue if I need to and find help. My question is, how long can they be left? It's a cool ish day today (19 deg celcius) will the hedge incident have put her off? Is there any thing else I can do to help? I was thinking of walking past again at dusk or evening to see if she's there, if she's not would that b conclusive that she's definitely left? If rather not intervene unless I have no choice. Thank you if anyone can help


----------



## Erica787 (Aug 27, 2020)

They are fairly big but not fledge ready


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

They are old enough not to need constant heat from the parents. At that age, the parents start leaving them alone during the day and only come back for feeding couple of times a day. The nest is quite sheltered, I'm sure the parents won't abandon them.

You can just keep on checking if the parents return, otherwise you can check if the crops are full or empty. If full, then you know they are getting fed. The parents won't abandon the babies when touched by a human.


----------



## Erica787 (Aug 27, 2020)

Marina b - thank you. I am so worried about them. Because they have come to our garden to nest I feel responsible to help make sure they're as safe and left alone as much as possible! I have just been up the garden, it's just got dark and is raining. They are still alone in there. I will look into how to check their crops but I think I'll have to wait until day light. It looks lies they are tucked under their wings now but I'm still super worried about them. Do you think they'll be OK until tomorrow to check? It's currently 8.30pm here.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Only saw your post now, was nightime here by us. The crops are located on the breast area. If full, it will be big and you will feel the seeds inside. If empty, it will be flat against the body. If they did not get fed, they might nuzzle your fingers for food. Let us know if they are ok.


----------

